
Google's Sundar Pichai: King of Android, Master of Mobile–Profile - xmpir
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-06-24/googles-sundar-pichai-king-of-android-master-of-mobile-profile#p5
======
ElinaBryan
Good work Sundar Pichai.

------
higherpurpose
I like Sundar Pichai, but I have a feeling he has absolutely no intention of
putting Android on laptops, and besides thinking that's the wrong strategy for
the company, because many OEMs have shown more interest in that than in
ChromeOS, it also pisses me off.

